# Destin Jetti... Slamming!



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I decided to hit the Okaloosa Island pier this morning at 6 AM. I must have been there for no more than 15 minutes before a tide line came through like an oil slick, instantly dirtying the water dark brown. after about two hours of nothing, I decided to try a new place, so I headed to the jetti on the okaloosa side of the inlet near the Destin bridge. I walked out to the very end of the jetti, threw my first cast with a rattle trap, and almost instantly hooked up on a bluefish! for the next 15 or so minutes, it was a fish every cast. Finally, they seemed to have moved on, so I set up my surf rod with a ciggar minnow. Not more than 5 seconds after the ciggar minnow hit the water, my line started striping out like I had a bus on the end of my line! (mind you, I'm using 50lb powerpro superbraid, so I almost went skiing!) luckily, whatever it was bit threw the line ner the leader, so I got all of my line back! I'm thinking it might have been a shark??? Anyways, I stayed there until 6 PM (12 hours straight fishing! ) and landed countless blues, saw at least 50 sharks swimming along the pier in a line, and watched countless reds get landed by more experienced fishermen than I off their boats! It was a pretty good day! And I have a ridiculous sunburn to remind me of that! :doh


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

good god what a bluefish!:bowdown


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you changed locations. Sounds like you had a little more action than surf fishing at Navarre...and a lot warmer.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

You should try the jetties again with the cigar minnows. The grouper have been biting out there. I caught two on wednesday and some other guy caught one and all of them were keepers. It should be good this weekend in the morning as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

those are some stud blues


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go Skittzo! I'm fishing tonight off that little pier we talked about. If you up for some late night fishing, give me a shout. You've got my number.


----------



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

> *VS200B (3/13/2008)*good god what a bluefish!:bowdown


Haha, those blues in the picture were actually caught in Massachusetts, Thats the typical size for them up there. Sorry for the confusion, it's my signature pic. I don't actually have any pics of the blues I caught because I was alone, but they where relatively smaller guys, largest was about 18".

Konz, I will be sure to call. I plan on hitting the Jetti again today for a little while, but I will probably head down to the pier after that.


----------



## hudini (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah 2 weeks ago I pulled a 24" grouper up and out of the rocks on 12lb test surpised he did not break me off. Used live shrimp


----------



## SKITZO229 (Feb 15, 2008)

I went back to the Jetti aain yesterday. This time, I fished the late afternoon and part of the night and I was on the Destin side. Once again, it was a slamming day! Lots of Grouper, Reds, and Blues where hitting! Surprisingly, Not a single bite on live bait! All of them where hitting my Yo-Zuri diver! 

After a couple of hours, met up with Konz over in Gulf Beeze. Landed a nice Speck, then called it night.

I got a picture with my very firstRedfish...


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

nice one man!

got my first red the other day too...been here almost 2 years and just got one!



:clap:clap:clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice man, I always hit the west side Jetties, they are a ball, when you just want to catch something. Nice report.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job man!!! used to fish west jetti growing up always had lots of fun, hardly ever went home with an empty cooler!


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

did you land any grouper skitzo?


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on your first red! :clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That SOB came down to the pier and showed me how it was done. Laned a nice spec and all I caught was a dang catfish.


----------



## fishmo' (Jan 26, 2008)

congrats on the red, i'm sure you'll catch many more. great job, I think your gonna like it down here


----------

